# getting my first road bike -- need help!



## gto-demon (Sep 12, 2012)

so after a few months of saving and selling my mountain bike, i've finally saved enough money to get my first official road bike. 
Not to lie, i have no clue when coming down to road bikes. but i do have 6 years of mountain biking experiencing, and have done a few charity bike rides and 2 gran fondos with a cheapo commuter bike!.

i've been to a couple bike shops and have tried a few different bikes, and is working on a $2k budget *hopefully less* (that includes pedals, shoes, helmet..etc). however i cannot seem to find much difference between the bikes i've tried.. maybe it's the lack of experience i have in this sport or i'm just that oblivious!be ...
i think i'm leaning more towards a more endurance bike since it seems like i only participate in longer rides over full on races. And, i was told that endurance bikes would probably be the best way to start off if i want to do a bit of everything! 

Im hoping that the bike would allow me to ride for atleast 3, 4 with having the ability to compete and upgrade in the future also. 

anyways, i narrowed my selection down to a few bikes which i like and are going on clearance right now:

2012 Norco valence Carbon 3 $1299.99 (reg $ 1,899)
2012 Giant Defy Advanced 3 $1999 (reg $2,799)
2012 Giant Defy 2 $949 (reg $1,189) 
2012 Giant Avail Advanced 3 $1999 (reg $2,799)
2011 Specialized Allez Comp Apex Compact $1299.99 (reg $1975)


i was leaning towards the norco valence C3..mostly because of the price for the carbon fiber frame and fork, and also running on Shimano 105s. however, i cant find any reviews by users online talking about this bike.. which makes me kind of iffy trying to commit to this bike. 

Any suggestions comments? 

any help is appreciated!
thanks! :thumbsup:


ps:for some reason i got fitted on a M for giant frames, a 51cm on the norco valence and 54cm on the specialized? :S .. confused... i'm about 5'7 - 5'8 :idea:


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

don't worry too much about frame size, regardless of the size, if it fits, it fits. however, the Giant M and specilalized 54 are similar seat tube lengths, whereas the 51 on the norco is an outlier. 

without going into my personal preferences on frame models, because who cares what I think, i will say the single most important thing about sizing a frame is to make it will accomodate your fit. equipment, weight, frame material are all secondary to fit. that being said, test ride the bikes you are considering and carefully consider which feels best. i would say to even ignore price for the time being, as the few hundred you save (though, in this instance, it is a significant amount) will seem minor if you buy a bike that doesn't fit/isn't right for you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Starting at the bottom of your post and working my way up, re: your being sized to M, 51cm, 54cm frame sizes, don't fret about it. Since there are no industry standards for measuring to determine frame sizes, the numbers affixed to the frames are pretty much arbitrary. What matters are the _numbers _(mainly effective top tube length and head tube height) that make up a bikes geometry. 

Next, a bike should suite the riders intended uses, so while I agree that longer endurance/ charity type rides would lend credence to your wanting a relaxed geo bike, that's not necessarily true. So it's best to sample both race and relaxed geo bikes, then decide on your preference. FWIW, many of us don't race, but prefer the quicker handling and slightly more aggressive rider position that race bikes offer. 

Re: your list, since the Giant Avail is listed, I'm thinking you're trying out some WSD bikes. The geo is designed for riders proportioned longer legs/ shorter torsos, so they may or may not suite you, but if so, worth a look, IMO.

I'm a little confused on your stated price range and some selling prices of the bikes listed. For example, you mentioned having a $2k budget *hopefully less* (that includes pedals, shoes, helmet..etc), but a couple of bikes (alone) sell for that. Realistically, they should be out of your price range and IMO this being your first road bike, I suggest staying at the lower end of that range, because you can't predict just how you'll take to road riding.


----------



## gto-demon (Sep 12, 2012)

okay... so after test ridding the bikes listed, and seriously thinking about my budget and goals, i have finally narrowed everything down to 2 bikes. 
They are the 2012 Felt Z4 and 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 3. 

Cosmetically, i love both bikes! but who cares about the looks!

Components: i believe they are both running full Shimano 105s which i am looking for. 
the only different i could really find was that they were both running two different wheels: MAVIC CXP-22S vs Giant P-SL1 WheelSystem...dont know if they make too much difference or not :S 

Handling and performance: Fitting wise, both of them fit almost exactly alike.. i could hardly tell the difference. 
Handling and performance.. to be honest.. i couldnt tell a difference in both bikes. although, it seemed like the giant was slightly lighter. 

servicing: the bikes are from two different bike shops. The shop that sells the felt z5 is actually located near where i live, where the shop that carries the giant bike is about a 30-40 min drive from my house... 

what are your opinions between both bikes? I'm torn between two.. 
please help


----------



## benqbeiza (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm having the same difficulty. Soon I'll be able to post my question.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gto-demon said:


> okay... so after test ridding the bikes listed, and seriously thinking about my budget and goals, i have finally narrowed everything down to 2 bikes.
> They are the 2012 Felt Z4 and 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 3.
> 
> Cosmetically, i love both bikes! but who cares about the looks!
> ...


The bikes are very close in specs and both companies are top rate, offering lifetime warranties.

Re: the wheelsets, unless I'm mistaken, the Felt is OE'd with Mavic Ksyrium Equipes, but either the Equipes or the CXP22's being tried and true and having a higher spoke count have the edge. However, the differences between the two aren't so dramatic that I'd not consider the Giant, because (depending on your weight) they may prove durable as well. 

Wheelset differences aside and all else being equal (fit, ride, handling) I'd suggest buying the bike at the shop you like best. 

Maybe one has taken a little more time on fit, or encouraged taking longer test rides. Maybe they asked for your input/ feedback after the rides, so they could determine your preferences and suggest some options. In other words, pick the shop with superior customer service.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

There is no such model as a 2012 Defy Advanced 3, at least according to Giant (yes i own a Giant).

Bike Archive | Giant Bicycles | United States

If they are trying to sell you a 2011, the retail price would be less than $2000 anyway, so you are hardly getting a deal.

If you're referring to a 2012 Defy Advance 2 then you are are getting a good deal, and it is a very good bike for your use IMO. It is Ultegra, not 105 though.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

icsloppl said:


> There is no such model as a 2012 Defy Advanced 3, at least according to Giant (yes i own a Giant).
> 
> Bike Archive | Giant Bicycles | United States
> 
> ...


Since the OP mentions Giant P-SL1 WheelSystem, I suspect s/he searched/ hit the webpage I did, which was Giants Australia site. 

The bike in question is probably the 2011 Defy Advanced 3, but we'll need to get clarification on that.


----------



## artthurrr (Sep 16, 2012)

i just got a trek 2100 for my first bike.


----------



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

Two great bikes


----------



## Scotty3 (Oct 12, 2012)

im trying to find a good entry level bike, and it seems like the 80s models bikes are a pretty good bang for your buck. What do you guys think? i was looking at bridge stone br2 and trek 1400zx and an 84 raleigh grand prix.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Scotty3 said:


> im trying to find a good entry level bike, and *it seems like the 80s models bikes are a pretty good bang for your buck.* What do you guys think? i was looking at bridge stone br2 and trek 1400zx and an 84 raleigh grand prix.


I think some bikes of this era are good buys, others not so good. Same goes for newer bikes.

Point is, whether a bike is a good buy or not goes beyond the model year alone. How/ where it was stored/ maintained, miles logged, types of use (or, abuse) all enter into it. And if it doesn't physically fit, unless you buy for speculation, it's probably not a good buy at any price.

You're obviously looking used and have a budget, so my advice is to visit some LBS's that sell used and avail yourself of their services. You _might_ pay a little more than buying from a private seller, but you'll get to test ride the bikes, the LBS will back them (possibly with a 30 day warranty) and provide a level of sizing/ fit assistance. 

If you do decide to go it alone and shop private, we can provide some pointers, but I would suggest asking the seller to bring any bike of interest to your LBS for mechanical as well as fit assessment before committing to the sale.


----------

